# 12/1/2016 - Flounder gigging, more big girls



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/1/2016*
I had the Chris B. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal with East wind at 15mph and normal tide levels. We found the fish tonight holding in a small area, with the best action about an hour after dark. We passed up about 30 keeper size flounder, only gigging the biggest ones we could find. We ended with our 8 flounder limit by 8pm. The biggest flounder tonight was 27" and weighed 8 pounds, the smallest was 21".

*Due to another last minute cancellation, I have Friday night 12/2/2016 open. Weather forecast looks iffy, but if you are in the Rockport area and want to gig some giant flounder, call me to book, and we can see what the weather does before heading out.*

Late trips are also available, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked, just call and ask... December dates are filling fast, please see the updated list below:

*Upcoming open dates:*
* December 2, 4, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 19, 21, 28-31.*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

